# Why go to the National Specialty?



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Why go to the National Specialty?​*
*Breed Immersion*

Overdose on the happy, loving, enchanting Havanese everywhere - great therapy!!
Admire the results of our breeders' hard work to produce wonderful Havanese to our standard

*Friends, Fun, Fellowship*

See all my friends
Make new friends
See the faces of my Internet friends
Release my inner shopper - great auction items!
Dinners/lunches - fun and reasonable in cost

*Education Never Stops*

Seminars on useful, relevant, interesting, timely topics
Opportunity to advance my breed knowledge
Opportunity for one-on-one "pick your brain" encounters

*Support My Club & Specialty*

30th anniversary celebration
Honor Dorothy Goodale for her service and dedication

*Vacation in Chicago - extend my stay! *

See Chitown's world class sights and sounds, e.g.
♥ Shop the Magnificent Mile
♥ Art Institute's world class collection
♥ Navy Pier
♥ John Shedd Aquarium
Ride the free trolley down town to visit the sights and sounds


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome list, Kimberly! Though I'd probably add: Wear a red boa! to the list.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Red boa? Do I need to shop prior to this trip?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Control my own remote. 

Egads, on edit, am I that boring, lol.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Did someone forget the Booze???? Cause I am sure a lot of forum members didn't last year!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My suggestion also is if you are flying home on Sunday do not plan on working Monday, you will need a whole day of rest to be able to function properly again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How about to purchase my things?ound: How SICK am I? ound:

How about see the quilt in person?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Red boa? Do I need to shop prior to this trip?


We shouldn't need red boas---we have cute hav pins!:wink:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

When is the National Specialty?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> We shouldn't need red boas---we have cute hav pins!:wink:


Red Boas were so last year!!! ound: :brick:
We Love your pins Julie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I will be wearing my pins :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww but I love red boas!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you can still wear your pin with your red boa

Sorry Ryan- I had to again


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ohhhh, I really hope I can make it this year, but it's not looking good. I will have Pins!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amandaaaaaaa... Why you post such bad pics of me?? lol.. I'm now 35 pounds lighter everyone.. Yeahhhhh.. I'll be lounging by the pool during the day..... 

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Ohhhh, I really hope I can make it this year, but it's not looking good. I will have Pins!!!!


:hurt: OH DEBBIE! :hurt:
You simply MUST come! Please!Please!Please!lane:

I need to see my girl in person:wink:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Amandaaaaaaa... Why you post such bad pics of me?? lol.. I'm now 35 pounds lighter everyone.. Yeahhhhh.. I'll be lounging by the pool during the day.....
> 
> Ryan


You lost 35 pounds Ryan? That is fantastic(not that you look bad to me)
:boink: Tell tell me---what is your secret? I could stand to lose 35+ :becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan D said:


> When is the National Specialty?


Jan, the dates of the actual specialty are Wed, Aug 19 to Sat, Aug 22.

Wednesday - reproduction seminar, registration and Meet & Greet
Thursday - Regional Specialty, Obedience & Rally, Judges Ed, HRI Reception
Friday - Sweepstakes, National Regular Classes, HCA Annual Meeting (anyone can attend), HCA Buffet, Raffle & Auction
Saturday - Parades, Junior Showmanship, regular classes, Veteran classes, Best of Breed, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch & Brace, and HCA Awards Banquet
Sunday - local dog show by Elgin Kennel Club (only 17 miles away)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,

Are there many rooms left in the reserved block for the show? I'm assuming there will be lots more people than in Richmond??

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugh....I don't have my room reserved yet. I hope there are still some left.....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie, Lost the weight by just following the usual suspects... Diet (lifestyle change) and cardio.. I lost it all in just over 3 months.. Hopefully it stays off forever!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- you saw how I photo shop... we will just have to take a new pic of you in the red boa this year (minus Leeann's duct tape cause I personally find that distasteful!!!)


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Julie, Lost the weight by just following the usual suspects... Diet (lifestyle change) and cardio.. I lost it all in just over 3 months.. Hopefully it stays off forever!
> 
> Ryan


Congrats Ryan. That is awesome...but so not fair. 3 months = 35 lbs? I know I can put on 35 lbs in 3 months but take it off, no way.

Kimberly I know your dance card is probably full but are you planning on having a few minutes free to spend with forum friends? Bringing any of your gang?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jan, the dates of the actual specialty are Wed, Aug 19 to Sat, Aug 22.
> 
> Wednesday - reproduction seminar, registration and Meet & Greet
> Thursday - Regional Specialty, Obedience & Rally, Judges Ed, HRI Reception
> ...


Thanks Kimberly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Hi Kimberly,
> 
> Are there many rooms left in the reserved block for the show? I'm assuming there will be lots more people than in Richmond??
> 
> Ryan


Yes, there will be more people than Richmond. Yes, there are still rooms left, but I haven't looked it up in the last two weeks to be able to tell you how many. Book your rooms this week if you haven't yet... please.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry Hedy. I skipped your question. No, I won't be able to bring any of my dogs. No dogs I own are allowed to be in the shows because of my job this year, and there is no way I'm going to leave one in a hotel room when I am busy, so they are better off at home with family. I'll be in Chicago for a lot longer than everyone else, so yes, I'll be making time to say hello, when I'm not needed in other areas.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, we HAVE to have red boas people. I mean, just LOOK at Ryan there! Even if it's a piece of boa tied around your wrist (which is what i did last year), it can be seen from afar and is a great ice-breaker when meeting forum members. :biggrin1: 

As to the booze....... I don't know about you guys, but I was sipping tea the whole time I was in Richmond. I'm sure I'll be just as well-behaved in Chicago. (still working on going!)

Oh. As to the subject of this thread --- - more reasons to go to Nat'l Specialty:

1 - get away from the teens!
2 - don't have to cook
3 - might get a chance to hold a Hav or two
4 - did I mention to get away from the teens?!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, Ryan, 35 pounds is a lot. Congrats!

If you turn sideways at the National, we might miss you! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not with that red boa we won't!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

darn jury duty! we were going to go until I remembered that my already postponed once jury duty was then. Next year!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can postpone again Missy! Just write them a letter, we'll all vouch for you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, Missy, we'll say you're one crazy dog lady and totally unreliable when it comes to judging humans. You have Havanese on the brain. Ask Maryam, it's a known medical condition. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Tell them you're addicted to Court TV and assume everyone you see is guilty! You'll be out of there in no time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Another reason...*

to have photos to haunt your friends a year later (Ryan- you aren't the only one!!!)

Marj- I am a martini type of girl


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Are pictures a requirement?:ear: I think I'm changing my mind!:bolt: And I thought all you guys were photo crazy just for dogs!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a pretty good picture actually--except for Leeann's eyes and Kimberly's balloons on her head!ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Julie, no worries. Amanda only does it when she thinks she has bribery material. Too bad that's an awful picture of both of those ladies! They were sure nice to hang out with though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:spy: I bet they were! LOL. And to think that Amanda would stoop so low........ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She should of at least photoshopped YOUR balloons!oops!:tape:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- if you look beyond the balloons, you can see the open bar in the background... might explain the odd faces 


I will honestly say I am beyond looking forward to Nationals as I had a lot of fun with forum members so anyone on the fence about going, do it! Even if it is only for the weekend (I might end up having to do this myself) it is well worth it


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This is just a warning to everyone to stay away from Amanda she is just plain EVIL!! No one is going to want to hang out with Evil Ama at the National.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

While I am on a roll...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann said:


> This is just a warning to everyone to stay away from Amanda she is just plain EVIL!! No one is going to want to hang out with Evil Ama at the National.


Leeann- while you guys were hitting up the bar and taking silly photos, I guess I will just have to find others to hang out with like last year!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No silly pictures for me! I wanna love on the fluffymuffins!:kiss:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too since mine will be at home. Will someone let me snuggle with their doggies?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie, will you be bringing Quincy with you?

I like those photos! The red boas are striking next to those white tops!

But, I think I'll wear my Hav pin for id instead!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> That's a pretty good picture actually--except for Leeann's eyes and Kimberly's balloons on her head!ound:


I thought Kimberly had an interesting bow! :brick:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just a warning, do not be fooled by Amanda's grin and sparkling eyes. She is almost always up to something! :spy: :crazy: 

Not to worry, forum members who attend the Specialty are not ALL crazy, but you will find that you actually "know" people even if you've never met them in person before. It's great! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*More reasons to attend the National Havanese Specialty ------

You may go home with a Havanese puppy!!!* :whoo:

View attachment 22466


*
Or with a tattoo ! * :suspicious:

View attachment 22467


*
Or you could go home with jewelry! :wof: :wof: :wof:*

View attachment 22468


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want jewelry! No tattoo for me though, I'm a chicken!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane said:


> Julie, will you be bringing Quincy with you?
> 
> I like those photos! The red boas are striking next to those white tops!
> 
> But, I think I'll wear my Hav pin for id instead!


Quincy will be in Illinois...I could never leave my fluffmuffin that long -- but I'm thinking he'll just be at my Mom's..not with me actually there.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Julie!!! SOOO close ...... and yet, so far.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I may just sneak him there once!:becky: I'm not sure how good he would be though! Yesterday to my surprise he kinda growled at a couple little girls wanting to pet him. :spy: The stinker! You'd swear the guy was anti-social or something. I'm not very happy about that,but I actually wonder if it wasn't because he just isn't around other dogs and people other then just us...or if it could be 2 little excited girls all wanting to "over pet" him? I'm just not sure--but he got several corrections right in a row if he made any sound at all. It was kinda sad to me actually.


----------

